# Rolling Relics Alameda Ride/August 26th.



## island schwinn (Jul 15, 2012)

the august rolling relics ride will be held in alameda on august 26th.will meet in front of the petco store at south shore center.ride leaves at 11:00 and will wind along the bayshore through bayfarm island,then a break for food and drink at harbor bay center.there are a few different restaurants there,including la pinata mexican food.also a nice little deli for sandwiches.after the break,we'll ride back towards the beach and down to crab cove for another break.lots of photo opps and nice weather.just a nice relaxing ride with minimal street traffic.after the ride,you're welcome to meander down to the park street area for dinner and refreshments.hope to see all you out there,
Brian.


----------



## slick (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome man!! You are on the BALL!! Thanks for getting this posted up. I'll get it posted up on FB relics asap and send the invites out to everyone.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 1, 2012)

getting close.don't miss the ride.alameda is a great little island with great views of the bay and san fran.was thinking of riding down to the USS Hornet for a photo opp.we have about 20 or more confirmed.hope to see you there.any questions,just pm me here and i'll get back right away,
Brian.


----------



## Schweirdo (Aug 1, 2012)

I plan on coming. Is it easier to take Fruitvale or just come in off Broadway? Angel Island is on the 18th correct?


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 1, 2012)

Schweirdo said:


> I plan on coming. Is it easier to take Fruitvale or just come in off Broadway? Angel Island is on the 18th correct?



actually easier to come down park st.take the 23rd ave exit and make the first u turn and come over the bridge.
angel island is the 18th.


----------



## Schweirdo (Aug 2, 2012)

Sounds good Bri. See you soon. Gonna be just me and the animal! Tried to get the wife to go but no. Talking to a buddy of mine. He might bring his son as well! Really looking forward to it.


----------



## slick (Aug 2, 2012)

Karla and i will be there. Can't wait to get out of the valley heat and over to the bay breeze and cooler temperatures! Love the shot next to the Hornet. Let's do it!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 8, 2012)

hornet is in.
sure wish i could get an estimate of how many are going.want to let the bar and restaurant know we're coming so they don't run out of food and drink.lol.


----------



## slick (Aug 19, 2012)

Bumping this ride up for another great Rolling Relics ride. If anyone on here is going please feel free to chime in. Thanks!!


----------



## then8j (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm trying to organize my schedule to be there, I want to bring my twinbar for its first ride.....


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 23, 2012)

ride is looking good.you might want to bring a light jacket.the fog usually burns off by noon and turns out pretty nice.


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 24, 2012)

I need to get my ride ready

i will be there


----------



## P.N.A. (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll be there! Always a good time had by all. I'll be rolling "Crusty" and hopefully selling it as well by the end of the ride. See ya guys tomorrow!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 27, 2012)

the ride was great and had over 60 bikes.weather turned out nice.a real mix of bikes,new and old,made it interesting.


----------

